# Crystal Red Shrimp - Advice



## Superman (28 Mar 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking to get Crystal Red Shrimp in a few weeks time once my nano is ready.

Please could you share your experiences, any advice and where's the best place to get some good grades at good prices.

Cheers,
Clark


----------



## mr. luke (28 Mar 2009)

My stats,
Ph-7.4-7.8
gh-16
temp 26
not ideal, shown by the fact i have a steady population of about 5
they really need soft slightly acidic-neutral water to fare well.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Mar 2009)

Have you seeing http://www.planetinverts.com/ they are great for shrimp advice.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Mar 2009)

Crystal Reds like PH of around 6.5 and temps of 23-24C, if you want to breed them. Temps above 26C will probably kill them, its killed mine last summer when we had that heat wave, tank reached 30C.


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Mar 2009)

In Little Mountain i had no heater so the tank was probably around 20-22, a PH of 7.4, a GH of 16 and a TDS of 500+. They were the last stats i checked quite some time ago. 
I had three small fellas and this was the result.....


----------



## Superman (30 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.
I'm going to be ordering some S grades from the LFS this week.


----------



## Superman (1 Apr 2009)

Should I just got straight away and get S grades or should I get low grades to start off with?
I don't want to spend a load of money on higher grades and then kill them and kill my wallet in the process.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Should I just got straight away and get S grades or should I get low grades to start off with?
> I don't want to spend a load of money on higher grades and then kill them and kill my wallet in the process.


The lower grade look just as good anyway mate, its really up to you, I have both lower and higher grade in my tank, I was thinking about getting rid of the lower grade but since I only have 7 higher grade I thought I will keep them anyway and maximize the breeding potential and see.


----------



## Superman (1 Apr 2009)

I might then try a couple of lower grades and then treat myself to some higher grades.

Are they as sensitive as each other anyway?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I might then try a couple of lower grades and then treat myself to some higher grades.
> Are they as sensitive as each other anyway?


Yep just different colours  I have some black ones too they are lovely also.


----------



## TDI-line (2 Apr 2009)

I went straight in with a higher grade crs.

I only run the tank for a week, but used mature water from my Blyxa tank, and they were fine.

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=4945


----------

